# Meditation



## Surlysomething (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm curious if there are any people here that practice meditation to help control their stress or depression. I've been exploring it lately and would value your opinions. I'm also learning to be more mindful.

_"Mindfulness" is nonjudgmental, present moment awareness  being here, now._

_To practice mindfulness, we pay attention to what we're experiencing, moment to moment, without judgment or expectation. We simply observe whatever we're aware of right now, just as it is._

*Comments?*


----------



## lypeaches (Nov 30, 2010)

While I don't meditate per se, I swim laps....and I do it in a way that I consider meditative. I let my mind empty out, and sometimes repeat a mantra while I swim...I find the rythym aids me in this. I find as long as I do this regularly, I do not have issues with panic / anxiety attacks. If I stop, they start to creep back. 

I know it's not pure meditation, but it works for me. It should be noted that other forms of exercise don't have this effect for me, only the meditative swimming. 

It does improve my mood, although depression isn't my main issue...anxiety is.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 30, 2010)

I havent tried it, but I was told it would help chill me out. I have a friend that sweats regularly and I was thinking about asking him to sweat with me sometime. I've heard its a good way to relax and meditate.


I want to tell him that I wanna sweat with him, naked in bed... but I'll sweat in a sweat shack first. haha


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 1, 2010)

For a while I did the kind of meditation where I just try to clear my mind and be empty. (For me, I think about being in the presence of God in the emptiness, to be filled by God as God sees fit.)

But lately I've been doing a different kind of meditation, where I sit in silence (I always set a timer for 20 minutes, so I can fully give myself over to the time and not worry about the clock) and as a thought or feeling comes to me, I welcome it - like, I will literally say in my head "Hello feeling of anxiety about my term paper, welcome." And then I feel it for a second, and then I intentionally release it into God's hands. I will just do that throughout the time as a thought or feeling comes up. It's just a pattern of welcome and release. 

I realize mine is a theistic version of meditation, so that might not be what you're looking for - but I'm sure they can be adapted. Anyway, I'm not always good about doing it every day, but I do notice a marked difference in my stress level when I am able to do it regularly.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 1, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> For a while I did the kind of meditation where I just try to clear my mind and be empty. (For me, I think about being in the presence of God in the emptiness, to be filled by God as God sees fit.)
> 
> But lately I've been doing a different kind of meditation, where I sit in silence (I always set a timer for 20 minutes, so I can fully give myself over to the time and not worry about the clock) and as a thought or feeling comes to me, I welcome it - like, I will literally say in my head "Hello feeling of anxiety about my term paper, welcome." And then I feel it for a second, and then I intentionally release it into God's hands. I will just do that throughout the time as a thought or feeling comes up. It's just a pattern of welcome and release.
> 
> I realize mine is a theistic version of meditation, so that might not be what you're looking for - but I'm sure they can be adapted. Anyway, I'm not always good about doing it every day, but I do notice a marked difference in my stress level when I am able to do it regularly.


 

I guess most meditation comes from a religious background. But as i'm not a religious person I don't include any "god" requests. It's more of a getting centred alone kind of thing.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Dec 1, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I guess most meditation comes from a religious background. But as i'm not a religious person I don't include any "god" requests. It's more of a getting centred alone kind of thing.



I think you can do most of what I said even leaving out the "god" part.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 1, 2010)

I actually just decided yesterday to give meditation a try, to help me better manage my stress level. I've been resistant to it for a long time - it just never seemed like a good or plausible fit for me, with the way my thoughts just become an untameable swirling maelstrom in my head when I'm anxious and stressy - but something's got to give. I'm not sure what else to try, so meditation it is. 

I'll update when I've given it a go.


----------



## Vespertine (Dec 2, 2010)

I've meditated for a few years now. I didn't start for anxiety or depression in the strict sense, I was interested in spirituality primarily but suffered from both quite a lot. On one hand, I would say the practice is the only thing that helps. But for me it isn't so much that meditation helps me be centered as much as it presents me with the things that are throwing me off center. I then generally have to do something with those things. Either accepting something, or loving someone, or admitting I was wrong, or feeling regret, or sometimes accepting feeling loved or fortunate. It's always something that I really, really don't want to do lol. Then I have to release it. 

So for me meditation can at times be a lot like cleaning out the garage. There are other states too but it's a bit different from mindfulness meditation, which I think is the perfect place to start with a meditation practice. My depression and anxiety have been relieved from what it was at least, though I can't say gone. And sometimes it feels like my practice has made me suffer more. But I go into meditation accepting it for what it's going to be. Whatever it is, is exactly what I showed up to experience every time. I had a lot of trouble with thinking my meditation should be this or that until I studied vipassana (a type of mindfulness meditation) years into my practice. 

I don't mean to scare anyone off trying it but I feel I should say meditation practices were used expressly for spiritual awakening until recent years. These practices weren't designed to ease stress, imo they were made to open a person. A sense of well-being is kind of just a side effect in my view. I think most people will get what they need from it in the end, but I have met a few who got a little more than they bargained for so it is worth mentioning. 

Many traditions focus on the breath, and all the varieties of this I have tried have been valuable to me. The breath always takes me back to a primal stillness. Also I think in the beginning for many people, the mind can really be a bother. Focusing on the breath and counting them as in zazen, or repeating a mantra to the in and out breath has been helpful and easy to utilize for me in these times.

A final thought, the best meditations have a soft belly! That meaning, really releasing the tension in your belly, and preferably breathing from there like babies do instead of from the chest (although never force any kind of uncomfortable breathing). I could go on for quite awhile with about why this is so important but I don't think the reasons matter too much actually! I think it would benefit every person to keep a soft belly


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 2, 2010)

Vespertine said:


> I've meditated for a few years now. I didn't start for anxiety or depression in the strict sense, I was interested in spirituality primarily but suffered from both quite a lot. On one hand, I would say the practice is the only thing that helps. But for me it isn't so much that meditation helps me be centered as much as it presents me with the things that are throwing me off center. I then generally have to do something with those things. Either accepting something, or loving someone, or admitting I was wrong, or feeling regret, or sometimes accepting feeling loved or fortunate. It's always something that I really, really don't want to do lol. Then I have to release it.
> 
> So for me meditation can at times be a lot like cleaning out the garage. There are other states too but it's a bit different from mindfulness meditation, which I think is the perfect place to start with a meditation practice. My depression and anxiety have been relieved from what it was at least, though I can't say gone. And sometimes it feels like my practice has made me suffer more. But I go into meditation accepting it for what it's going to be. Whatever it is, is exactly what I showed up to experience every time. I had a lot of trouble with thinking my meditation should be this or that until I studied vipassana (a type of mindfulness meditation) years into my practice.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this. Great insight and experience!


----------



## EMH1701 (Dec 2, 2010)

I occassionally meditate. I'm not a very religious person. I just concentrate on breathing.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 2, 2010)

Carrie said:


> it just never seemed like a good or plausible fit for me, with the way my thoughts just become an untameable swirling maelstrom in my head when I'm anxious and stressy - but something's got to give. I'm not sure what else to try, so meditation it is.



Like Vespertine, I've put in a few years at meditation, so let me reassure you, Carrie: the maelstrom is what it's all about. A part of meditation is just being aware of what's going on in your head. But your experience will be different each time you meditate ... because _you_ will be a little different each time. Good luck!


----------



## TimeTraveller (Dec 2, 2010)

Meditation is better than just sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 4, 2010)

TimeTraveller said:


> Meditation is better than just sitting around doing nothing.



Or, as we Zen Buddhists say, "Don't do something; just sit there."


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Dec 23, 2010)

i actually do meditate.it really does help.as crazy as it sounds you really do feel on a higher level once you've had a good meditation session.


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 23, 2010)

My "monkey mind" is more like a "10-monkey mind," so I have a tough time with formal meditation. Maybe some day, I'll get there but, for now, simple contemplation does a lot to help me swim through streams of thought and find some clarity. 

Designating a space away from routine activities and devoting a set amount of time can both help make contemplation a deeper, more productive experience. Quiet religious spaces are inspiring for me -- Quaker meetinghouses, empty churches, monastery gardens, etc. If that's not your preference, consider a neighborhood cemetery, a favorite pond, or maybe a nook by a window in a very old library.

Although I'm not Buddhist, I do find that the teachings enrich my spiritual life. Some of my favorite books on the subject have been _Chop Wood, Carry Water_ (a wonderful book on mindfulness), _The Accidental Buddhist_ (an amusing and straightforward outsider's perspective), and _In the Buddha's Kitchen_ (another interesting newcomer's view, but with a foodie twist). The journal, _Shambhala Sun_, is also intriguing and and a great guide of sorts.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 24, 2010)

Cynthia said:


> My "monkey mind" is more like a "10-monkey mind," so I have a tough time with formal meditation.



Let me offer you a word of encouragement here: ten monkeys are fine. Some people will talk to you about meditation as if it were some sort of ticket to a higher plane of existence, or ultimate serenity, or something special like that. In Zen, at least, meditation is just watching your mind and seeing what thoughts arise and pass away: you're not trying to get anything or do anything; you're just paying attention. From your post, that sounds like what you are doing when you contemplate. In any case, watching the monkeys bounce around IS meditating, and besides, they may do something amusing.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 24, 2010)

I do. Mainly Theta Meditation and Chakra Balancing while attempting to stay awake, and Delta when I'm trying to get to bed.


----------



## LisaInNC (Dec 25, 2010)

I meditate when I feel a bout of crazy coming on. It really helps me a lot.


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 27, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> In any case, watching the monkeys bounce around IS meditating, and besides, they may do something amusing.



Ah! This could have been a Pema Chodron quote. You've given me a new way of looking at this.... Thank you!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 27, 2010)

*I do something that is so simple.........breathe out NEGATIVE.........breathe in POSITIVE............and guess what, always feel better afterwards*


----------



## paperman921 (Jan 9, 2011)

I find even three minutes of meditation every morning and night help me connect with my inner feelings and allow me to feel a lot less stressed. Life should be as stressful as we make it sometimes i think


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been using progressive muscle relaxation techniques to help control my anxiety for about a year now.. it's not exactly meditation but it's in the same vein. It's not a miracle or anything but it's a handy tool to have when I'm trying to ward off a panic attack. I most often use it at night if I can't sleep because I'm worrying about something. 

I'm reading a book right now about anxiety and one of the things suggested is to try meditation so I've been trying out a few things.. hope to make it a part of my routine eventually. I find it really difficult though. I can't seem to clear my mind, but I'm not giving up on it yet.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 9, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I can't seem to clear my mind, but I'm not giving up on it yet.



You can't clear your mind? I should hope not! Meditation is really just watching what goes on in your mind, and if your mind is completely clear of thoughts, feelings, and perceptions ... then you're deceased. The hardest part of meditation for me is getting past the idea that there's some "right" way to do it and maybe I'm not doing it right ... There is no way to do meditation right OR wrong. Which is good, because it is different every time you do it!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 9, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> You can't clear your mind? I should hope not! Meditation is really just watching what goes on in your mind, and if your mind is completely clear of thoughts, feelings, and perceptions ... then you're deceased. The hardest part of meditation for me is getting past the idea that there's some "right" way to do it and maybe I'm not doing it right ... There is no way to do meditation right OR wrong. Which is good, because it is different every time you do it!



I didn't mean literally clear my mind of all things, I meant clear it of unnecessary worries and things that are stressing me out. That's the point of meditation when you're using it to combat anxiety. But, thanks for your expert (and unsolicited) opinion.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 10, 2011)

thatgirl08 said:


> I didn't mean literally clear my mind of all things, I meant clear it of unnecessary worries and things that are stressing me out. That's the point of meditation when you're using it to combat anxiety. But, thanks for your expert (and unsolicited) opinion.



You're welcome! You sounded as if you were frustrated with meditation, and I hope I was able to encourage you. I very much admire your posts and wish you success with meditation, and with everything else.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 21, 2011)

For anyone who's curious about meditation, or who is thinking about taking it up, here's a rather nicely-done little video about it.


----------



## paperman921 (Jan 22, 2011)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> For anyone who's curious about meditation, or who is thinking about taking it up, here's a rather nicely-done little video about it.



Exactly what I needed thankyou


----------

